# Tiếng Anh sẽ không là vấn đề quá lớn nếu bạn đủ "muốn"



## tienganhathena (21/11/19)

Liệu có phải lý do khiến bạn chưa học tốt tiếng Anh là chính từ bản thân mình không, chính bởi vì bạn chưa đủ “muốn”, chưa đủ quyết tâm để học ngôn ngữ này?​Nhiều người thường “bao biện” rằng họ học tốt tiếng Anh không tốt bởi vì không có điều kiện theo học tại trung tâm đắt tiền, không có môi trường rèn luyện hay không có năng khiếu... thực ra chỉ có một lý do duy nhất là bạn chưa đủ MUỐN mà thôi.​​*Học tốt tiếng Anh khi đủ... muốn*​Làm bất cứ việc gì cũng vậy, khi chưa thực sự quyết tâm thì bạn có thể đưa ra được cả tá những lý do để bào chữa cho sự thiếu sót của mình. Và với tiếng Anh cũng vậy, những điều đã nêu trên hoàn toàn không hề đúng, rất nhiều bạn vẫn giỏi tiếng Anh dù sống tại Việt Nam, gia đình nói tiếng Việt, học trường Việt... rất nhiều người vẫn học tốt tiếng dù không ghi danh tại các trung tâm đắt tiền.​​



​
​Chỉ cần có quyết tâm, có đam mê và thực sự nghiêm túc trong học tập, bạn hoàn toàn có thể làm được những điều mà người khác mặc định rằng mình không thể. Vậy nên, khi bắt đầu học tiếng Anh, bạn hãy xác định rõ mình có thực sự muốn học hay không, mình học vì mục tiêu gì để tử đó lựa chọn được phương pháp và lộ trình học tập phù hợp.​Đối với tiếng Anh, bạn hãy chú trọng vào việc sử dụng tiếng như thế nào chứ không nên quá để tâm đến những hiện tượng ngữ pháp, hãy coi việc học tiếng Anh là học ngôn ngữ theo đúng nghĩa chứ không chỉ là “môn tiếng Anh” với hàng loạt các nguyên tắc khó nhớ.​​*Vậy thế nào là học tiếng Anh theo đúng nghĩa học ngôn ngữ?*​Trong tiếng Anh, việc luyện phát âm và ngữ âm là vô cùng quan trọng, có những từ rõ ràng là bạn hiểu nghĩa nhưng vì phát âm sai nên không thể nghe ra người khác đang nói gì, chính bản thân bạn cũng không thể truyền đạt đúng đến người đối diện. Hãy nghe thật nhiều, nói thật nhiều và không ngừng bổ sung từ vựng để có thể tự tin giao tiếp bằng tiếng Anh.​



​​Học ngữ pháp là rất quan trọng nhưng bạn cần có cái nhìn đúng đắn về nó, ngữ pháp là việc sắp xếp các gốc từ thành từ, từ thành cụm, các cụm thành mệnh đề và từ các mệnh đề ghép thành câu. Do đó việc phân tích các thành phần trong câu sẽ giúp học viên hiểu rõ hơn về bản chất của vấn đề.​​Điều quan trọng nhất là ở chính bản thân người học, phải làm sao để khơi gợi trong bạn sự say mê, hứng thú với tiếng Anh, để bạn cảm thấy việc học tiếng là một niềm vui chứ không phải áp lực. Hãy thực sự yêu thích những gì mà bạn đang cố gắng học tập và rèn luyện nhé.​​



​​Tiếng Anh sẽ chẳng còn là vấn đề quá lớn nữa nếu bạn đủ muốn, đủ quyết tâm và yêu thích. Hãy để Trung tâm luyện thi toeic tại hà nội Anh ngữ Athena đồng hành cùng bạn trên hành trình khám phá và chinh phục ngôn ngữ thú vị này.​​Thông tin liên hệ: Trung tâm luyện thi toeic anh ngữ ATHENA​Văn phòng: Tầng F3, Số 187, Nguyễn Lương Bằng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội​Hotline: 0983 66 22 16 - 0983 66 22 18​Email: athenacenter.vn@gmail.com​


----------

